
What do you think about www.roynac.com? Any feedback please - Roynac
http://www.roynac.com
======
noodlesUK
On mobile safari with AdGuard enabled:

\- The shopping cart icon overflows off the screen \- Big discount 2019 is
empty \- The page is oddly slow to load even on my very high speed connection,
consider profiling it?

Otherwise the site looks pretty. I’m not entirely sure what it’s for? Tool
rentals? I’m probably not the target market though so not a big issue.

~~~
LiamPa
Slow here as well (UK) also it should be ‘7 reviews’ not ‘7 review’

